
Why I’m Learning Perl 6 - eugene_pirogov
http://www.evanmiller.org/why-im-learning-perl-6.html
======
dugword
Perl 6 has been an absolute joy to program in.

The built-in command line parsing makes whipping up little CLI tools a breeze:
[http://perl6maven.com/parsing-command-line-arguments-
perl6](http://perl6maven.com/parsing-command-line-arguments-perl6)

